# .

## Mil

. !

  ! (  )  - ,          .     -    !

----------

, ,   " "  :Love:   (      :Love:   :Love:  ),   !!!    , . ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

"  ",  ,

----------


## kurka

" " .

----------


## Tasya

,    "  "    ,       .   "",  "  ", "  "  .

----------


## RedBrandt

"  "   , ,   ,   ,   . ,     .

----------

.  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

,   , " "   .   ,        ,         .        .    ,      ,       .   " ",  "",   "" (,  ""),   ,  .    " ", "", "   1,2"      .

----------

: "  "-, " " - -,  , "  " -      ,  "" -   .

   "  ".

----------

, ,  .......  : "  "  " ".   ........    - " ".

----------

-  
    (    ) -   
    ( ) - 
  1,2,3 - .    .  ,     ,      (    ),          .
   - .
  -

----------

,   " " (     ""   ), " ", " " ( ), "  -2" (  ),     " -2" (   ,   ),        "" ,      ,     " "  "  "

----------


## Warbler

DVD-ROM DVD           . ,  .
 .  " ":  -  !   ""       (        ).
   -    " "     ,   .
     ("5 "   ),      , ,   - " " -  "",   ,          .
      -   (   ),  : "", " ", "  "
   "": " -" - ! " " 1,2   ,  " " - , -,  ,   .
: " " (!), " ", " " (1  2).  "" -                ,   ,        .
: " " -       . " " - ,  , "": /    ""  ""

----------


## Mil

*warbler*,   " -" ,  ,  !    ..   -   .

----------


## Mil

,   !  " "    ...  ... -    ...    . "4 "  20    . "4 " ..

----------


## dimvik

""   , "  "

----------


## Mil

*dimvik*, "  "  - !!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## dimvik

Mil 
   " "

----------


## e

> ""   .....


 .   .
-: "  ", "13- ", "  ", " ".

----------


## dimvik

e 



> .


     ,

----------


## Rimskaya

...  ...        " ",       ,     ...

----------


## 2

"  "   .

----------

"" (www.pobeda-cinema.ru/2003/suit1.php),     "  ", 

    "",     , " "

----------


## Abra

.
   .
 ()

----------


## .

"--" - . . 
"  " - . .

----------

", , "  , ",  ", "  -", " "

----------


## GERDA

""    
"   "   
"  " 
""1,2,3
   ""  ,  .
" "   ...

----------

.     -  " " -    ,   .       -  50-  -      .  , , .    -  100-  - , .
    ...   .  .     , ,   .        -     .      "" -    ..  " "  " " -  " " -   .
   "" ,   - "  ", " ", "  " -  ,  .      - ,       -  ,   .

----------

( , ,   ..). , , ,  ...  "" , " ". 
 ""  .   (   ).     (   ).  (    , ,     (   )).       ( "" )...

----------

" "(    - )
"  "(  )
" "( ,.)
" ","  " (.)
         . 
 " "  "  " -      .   .
     60 -80 ,     , ( , ,  )

----------


## sudmarvik

[QUOTE=   "".  -     .    5.    .[/QUOTE]

 ,      .
 .

----------


## lisenok-nastia

""

----------


## '

**,   
**,   .
**   .     .    ,        .

         ,  ,       . 

_
''  ''       .     ,      (-   , 1999)     .        :   ,       .    ,        ,   .                .    ,   ,         ,         ._

----------


## K.O.T

"  -  "

----------


## Consuelo

[quote=   "".  -     .    5.    .[/QUOTE]

   ?  ?





> -(  )-  :      ,    ""  .  .    -  ,   ,   ""


   ,     ,      "" (   ),   ":    "    (      "   ",   1, 2.

----------


## Andyko

> ?  ?

----------


## '

: , , ,  .  , -   .
*  , ,  ,*   ,  .    ,    .

----------

"" "   ".  ,   -   .  .     - "".         .    . ,  . , ,  .    ,      ,     , - , "  ".

----------


## V

-  ,       .     -   .

----------


## LovelyFox

""  "..."  :Smilie: 
   .. .. ..,....  ... :Love:

----------


## Taskano

!

----------


## marleo

> ""  "..." 
>    .. .. ..,....  ...


  ,    .

----------


## Aerit

:  ,   ,  ,  ,   .
  :     :Big Grin: ,    , :   , ,

----------


## Lenik

> 


!   ,

----------


## Aerit

> !   ,


...  ,   ,       )))     :Big Grin:

----------


## LovelyFox

*marleo*


> ,    .


  :yes: 
   ..

----------


## marleo

- ,,       (,      .).

----------


## marleo

,          .   .   ,  .

----------

"  ",  ,  ,  .

----------


## Callypso

1. .
2.  .
3.  .
4..
5.  .
6. .
7..

----------


## aleksei32

" "     )))

----------

.
  - .
 60.

----------


## Natasel

,    :
",  - !", " ", "  "
 .
==
         " ".

----------


## Natasel

"   -"

----------

""

----------


## 86

.    .       :yes:

----------


## aleksei32

2 (   : 5.4  10   85 )        .

----------


## JJI

"   "
 ,    .
"-   !"
"-    "

----------


## aleksei32

!     :Wow:

----------


## Melindachelsi

" " .

----------


## Irusya

,     " "  " "  ? :Smoker:

----------


## Andyko

;
      6 ()   10;
     "  "

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*, -  :Embarrassment: 
   2+ (   ).  , ""  " ", " "   .    ,       ...

----------


## Andyko

,   :Smilie: 
    ,      ,     ()   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :yes: 
   ,       )))))

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ?


 ,     ...  ! :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

-  ,?

----------


## E_As

> -  ,?


  ,  ? :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ?


"--- ,       ")))))

----------


## E_As

,   - Withnail and I (1986) 
  "A film with me in it" (2008) -   
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

)

----------


## Melindachelsi

> -  ,?


" "

----------


## Irusya

?     " "  )))

----------


## ˸

*Irusya*,   ,     :,   , 1    ...,       ....  ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ,     :,   , 1    ...,       ....  ...


  ...     -    :Big Grin: 
 - -

----------


## Irusya

" "... - ?   , - " " )))

----------


## Irusya

"1408"  "4"  "5"	 :Super:

----------


## Irusya

> "1408"  "4"  "5"


,             -  .   )
  -  "".       .

----------


## E_As

> ?     " "  )))


,

----------

""  "  "  
" " 
"" 
"   "

----------


## E_As

, "  " -   :Smilie:  "LA -  ,   ,   " -  :Wink:

----------


## E_As

-  "" . ! :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

" "	 :Super:  Some places never let you go...
         " "   .   .    .   .
  9  10  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> " "... - ?   , - " " )))


*Irusya*,  . -!       ,      :Wow:           .




> ")))))


""

----------


## Irusya

> ""


,   "5  10"

----------


## Lenik

,    .
  ""     :Smilie:

----------

"  " .. .

----------


## Irusya

" "      .
   ,

----------


## E_As

> " "      .
>    ,


,    ? :Lupa:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ?


  , -  ....

----------


## E_As

> , -  ....


 :Lol:

----------

" "       ,   " ",      .  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## Leila

> .


-  -       :Frown:

----------

,     .   -   .  ,     .   ,    ,         :Wink:

----------

,  ,      , - ?      ,

----------


## elenkv

[QUOTE=Aerit;52792106] :  ,   ,  ,  ,   .
!!!

----------


## .

"  "   .

----------


## elenkv

> ,  ,      , - ?      ,


- .        ,    ,  ,     . ,  .

----------


## E_As

> "  "   .


????    :Wink:

----------

" -  "     ,       .

----------


## Leila

> " -  "


 :Smilie:   ?     ,    ,         (  )  ,     :Wink:

----------


## E_As

> ?     ,    ,         (  )  ,


  :Big Grin: 




> 


 ,    .    .   .

----------


## E_As

" ",  ,   :yes:

----------


## )))

...,     ...  ... )))  . "" "99 " "" " " "  " " " "  " " " "  " " " "  " "" " " "" "  " "" ""    ...       ...      )))        ...  ))) :Big Grin:

----------


## E_As

> ...


  ,   ? :Big Grin: 
    (  ,   )
    ! :Smilie:

----------


## )))

> ,   ?
>     (  ,   )
>     !


    ,      ,  " "...      ))) :Love: 

      "  "
 :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

> "  "


  ?    ? :Big Grin:

----------

> - .        ,    ,  ,     . ,  .


    ,     :Super:

----------

> " ",  ,


      .          ,   ! :yes:

----------


## .

elenkv   !          -       ?

----------


## .

> ????


   ?  ,-    , :     ..

----------

> elenkv   !          -       ?


,        ! :yes:

----------


## E_As

> .          ,   !


 :yes:    -   :Big Grin: 
 , ,

----------


## E_As

> ?  ,-    , :     ..


 :Big Grin:  , ..
     ,   .   , ,       ,     "   ",  ,   -

----------

"",     . ,   -. .       .

----------


## .

> ,        !


    ?

----------

,  ,      ..  5     ,    ,      http://vruseti.ru/video/590-forsazh-...-pyaterka.html
        -,      ,  ...   ...   :Frown:

----------


## E_As

*Irusya*,   "" )

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   "" )


 "1408"   ! :Big Grin: 
  "".  :yes:

----------


## YUM

"   ".   - "" (   ,   .. )
.  , ,   .
 -   .
 ,     -,   . 
      ,         .
      ,  .    ,    -.  -    ,       " ".
, ,  : HappyThankYouMorePlease
 ,     .
PS.         . :    .     (   -    ?  , ?  ?) .. ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

Raw  , 1987 .    .

----------

> "".


,   ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,   , .


 :Big Grin: 
   "" )

----------

" " -    .          .     :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

> " "


,        :Embarrassment:  , ,    ,  .    : " ".

----------


## E_As

> 


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

*E_As*,  ?

----------


## E_As

> *E_As*,  ?


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

> 


,      ,   (   ,     ).    (  )   -       :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

> ,      ,   (   ,     ).    (  )   -


 :Big Grin:  , ,    ,     , (

----------

"" ..  .

----------


## Leila

> , ,    ,     , (


  -   . ,  ,     ,       ,  ,     .     .



> "" ..  .


  .  ,   ,     "" (  )   "",        .

----------


## E_As

*Leila*,  , ))   .    ,    ))))

----------


## Leila

> ,    ))))


    ?  :Smilie:   " "     :Big Grin:

----------


## E_As

> 


,   !)))    :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

> ,   !)))


 :Big Grin:    . ,     :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

> . ,


)))))) !

----------


## Irusya

- "  " ?   ?

----------


## Irusya

-  ,

----------

"  ". !   .  :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------

*Andyko*, , "   ",  ...  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

" ".       "-"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  " " .    -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> - "  " ?   ?


  .    ,     ... ,    5  :Embarrassment: 



> " ".


,       . ,  .    ?

----------

> ,       . ,  .    ?


.     .

----------


## Lenik

.           . , -    ,            .

----------


## professor

- ! :Love: 
   -  , 5 ,   ,  ...

----------



----------



----------


## coa-cuki

-  ,         ,   ,   .     ,           ,        :Big Grin:

----------

)

----------


## belousov210

" ",    .

----------


## Tukovka_Non

"" ,   .  ,   .

**

    (1980)
    (1985)
 (1965)
  (1984)
    (1969)
    (1990)
  (1978)
   "" (1982)
  (1978)
   (1993)
 (1971)
  (1983)
 (1977)
 (1976)
  (1976)

**

 (2007  )
  (2003)
  (1997)
  (2011)
 (2006  )
 (2015)
    (2000)



**

 (2009)
 (1989)
   (1995)
  (1987)
  (1983  )
  (2004)
:   (2011)
  (2004)
    (2008)
  (1992)
  (1999)
,   (1998)
  (2001)
  (2011)
   (2001)
 (1998)
   (2017)
   (2010)
   (1994)
   (1999)
  (2008-2012)
  (1988)
    (, 2006)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   .


       ?
...

----------


## Tukovka_Non

> ?


 :Smilie:     .  ,     (+)   .      .

----------


## Yrban

,      -       ...    ,  https://rankquality.com/pioneer-htp-074/ Pioneer                 .

----------


## Ego

> ?
> ...


   .

----------


## YUM

"".
 .
,    (),     .. .  .      :Wink: 
   " ".  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGSBjDJ-XSQ

----------


## grandpa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szmLr2nExIQ

----------

